# 40% off solo strings - last day today!



## Embertone (Nov 18, 2016)

*ORANGE FRIDAY - Intimate Strings Discount!

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/2016-issolo-website-jpg.6670/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/5/5448-b92ed3e262691c3e395acc2fc824fa15.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="2016 ISSolo - Website.jpg"
title="2016 ISSolo - Website.jpg"
width="300" height="94" />
</a>)*
We saved the best for last - *http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (40% off our Intimate Strings Solo Series)*! (the bundle and individual instruments are all 40% off)






The sale is on through the weekend and into Cyber Monday. Let us know if y ou have any questions!!

*CHANG ERHU - Last chance!*
Our *http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (Chang Erhu)* is 50% off for a few more hours, so if you're interested... GRAB IT!


*GENERAL NOTES on the SALE*




Embertone is getting into the holiday spirit! We've lined up 8 exciting offers, one each day from Monday Nov. 21 - Monday Nov. 28. You can follow us on social media to keep up with each individual sale since we'll be making daily announcements throughout the week. Stay informed by checking us out on Facebook or Twitter!

The Awesomeness Includes:
New product announcements
New releases
FREEBIES!
And special content for Newsletter Subscribers - sign up HERE!

So down some eggnog and get ready for some awesome savings!


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 18, 2016)

Any solution for facebook haters? I just deleted my account but am absolutely interested in Embertone products...


----------



## Embertone (Nov 18, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Any solution for facebook haters? I just deleted my account but am absolutely interested in Embertone products...


Yeah! Check our website at 9AM each morning next week 

Thanks Sid!

[EDIT: Deleting your FB profile... sounds like a great idea at this point ]
-Alex


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 18, 2016)

A little 'nog and whiskey dulcimer?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 19, 2016)

Though I kind of overextended my budget this year, I can't help but wonder what kind of deal we'll get on the Blakus Cello. It's _*extremely*_ tempting!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 21, 2016)

*It's Monday, and our week of sales has begun!*






Just for the next 24 hours, CRYSTAL FLUTE will be 50% off. This is your best chance to grab a surprisingly deep, expressive Kontakt instrument for $10!

Crystal Flute - an instrument made from glass which possesses a magical and expressive sound. We went back to our roots to make an expressive little instrument, a la Jubal Flute and Ivory Wind. This is an instrument that we’ve wanted to sample for a very long time. The tone is also similar to a concert flute, but wispier and more evocative.


----------



## A/V4U (Nov 21, 2016)

Embertone said:


> *It's Monday, and our week of sales has begun!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great....I couldn't resist Just downloading


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 21, 2016)

A/V4U said:


> Sounds great....I couldn't resist Just downloading



I think I'm going to freak out if any sort of deal like this goes through for the Blakus Cello. In fact, I might just have to put a little money away just for that.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 21, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I think I'm going to freak out if any sort of deal like this goes through for the Blakus Cello. In fact, I might just have to put a little money away just for that.



It's gonna be a fun week. Giddy with excitement and sleeplessness 

-Alex


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 21, 2016)

This is the best bang for buck VI I own, at 5 times the discount price


----------



## slavedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought within 2 minutes of reading the email! Just waiting for a download link now (unusually for Embertone it hasn't been an immediate response - probably something my end rather than theirs no doubt). This will be a great addition to my other Embertone wind libraries for the EWI4000s wind controller.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 21, 2016)

slavedave said:


> Bought within 2 minutes of reading the email! Just waiting for a download link now (unusually for Embertone it hasn't been an immediate response - probably something my end rather than theirs no doubt). This will be a great addition to my other Embertone wind libraries for the EWI4000s wind controller.



We're going through support tickets now - sorry for the delay. Holiday/promo traffic backs us up a little bit. Thank you!

-Alex


----------



## slavedave (Nov 21, 2016)

Absolutely no problem with this from my end, Alex.
Look forward to it when it arrives.


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought. Amazing deal!

Brent


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought it too. Beautiful!!


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought, lovely flute


----------



## 1894 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on this nice little gem.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 21, 2016)

Enjoy! Send us demos if you feature it! Have a great week! Other exclamations!


----------



## elpedro (Nov 21, 2016)

O.K! First blood in my black Friday bank account assault goes to Embertone!I almost made it through the day....(sigh)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 22, 2016)

Crystal flute reminded me instantly of this:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQOGVgDwNF4

Gj Embertone, now I want to cry.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2016)

elpedro said:


> O.K! First blood in my black Friday bank account assault goes to Embertone!I almost made it through the day....(sigh)



We think it's $10 well spent... though we ARE biased 
Just a few more hours left and the next sale is on. We'll be back soon to announce. <3!
-Alex


----------



## desert (Nov 22, 2016)

Couldn't resist - purchased!


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2016)

Just bought it! What better flute to use for scoring a wizard tower than one made of crystal?


----------



## FinGael (Nov 22, 2016)

Couldn't resist and joined the happy family. 

Really nice tone and fun to play.


----------



## markleake (Nov 22, 2016)

Yep, and I succumbed also. 

Edit: Wonderful stuff! I just played around with it for a few minutes and it sounds great and works really well. Thankyou Embertone!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 22, 2016)

I think this would go well as a solo flute on top of Albion Tundra in the background .


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going cuckoo waiting to see what's on sale today, MAKE IT BLAKUS CELLO PLEASE lol!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2016)

*OUR TUESDAY SALE IS ON!*
For 24 hours only, all of our PERCUSSION instruments are 50% off.








We also have a holiday-themed Freebie/Donation instrument on the way within hours...

ALSO - If you haven't yet grabbed our *CRYSTAL FLUTE at 50% off*, we're keeping that on the site for another hour or so .

Promo Site Here:
http://embertone.com/orangefriday16.php
<3,

Alex, Jonathan and Ali


----------



## khollister (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm in for the kalimba, toy piano and jug drums  I already have a bazillion different bell/glock type sounds.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 22, 2016)

I bought the Crystal Flute yesterday immediately after hearing it. Wonderful tone and playability. I'm pretty flush in the areas of sale today, but am mulling over the Jug Drum library...


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2016)

The Toy Piano from Embertone is the best one I've ever played. Buy it!!!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2016)

Our Tiny Piano is one of our most ridiculous... We spent 3 straight days recording that toy piano -- more velocity layers than one would ever need for a little instrument like that


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Our Tiny Piano is one of our most ridiculous... We spent 3 straight days recording that toy piano -- more velocity layers than one would ever need for a little instrument like that


Which is why It's the best!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh this is going to be fun! Grabbed the Crystal Flute and loving it so far and can't wait to fiddle around with these things as well  Awesome action so far!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Nov 22, 2016)

Just grabbed the Crystal Flute, so excited to play with it. But just as I was about to complete my order with the discount, the page refreshed and it reverted back to costing $20. Tough break. Would you guys be willing to refund me the discount?


----------



## elpedro (Nov 22, 2016)

Got me again......That Kalimba sounds nice...


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

*HAPPPPPPPY WEDNESDAY EVERYONE!!

2 Big Announcements!*

(1) For 24-hours we're selling our favorite instrument at a 50% discount








A flexible, classical clarinet - sampled as deeply as anything we've ever done.

(2) We've released *GOBBLER*, the first-ever *VIRTUAL TURKEY CHOIR*! Performed shamelessly by the Embertone team, you can solo us out individually and have a good laugh at our expense 








ALSO - If you haven't yet grabbed our *PERCUSSION *at 50% off, that will magically disappear in the next hour... LAST CHANCE! .

<3<3<3<3 Gobbles n' Giggles,

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## tigersun (Nov 23, 2016)

This turkey choir is giving me some serious South Park vibes.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Just grabbed the Crystal Flute, so excited to play with it. But just as I was about to complete my order with the discount, the page refreshed and it reverted back to costing $20. Tough break. Would you guys be willing to refund me the discount?



Sorry about that Nathan. We were having a small issue with our cart system at the time. So yes!


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

Couldn't pass this one up - that Herring Clarinet sounds splendiferous...tried to pick an adjective that's not used here everyday... 

I really wish I could figure out how to setup my iPad Pro to use whatever app your using for a controller...


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm going cuckoo waiting to see what's on sale today, MAKE IT BLAKUS CELLO PLEASE lol!


Me too... I'm hoping for a "Blakus Friday" sale...


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Me too... I'm hoping for a "Blakus Friday" sale...



If you have any questions about setting up TouchOSC, check out hexler.net!! Lots of documentation, a community forum... FAQ's etc

-Alex


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

Embertone said:


> If you have any questions about setting up TouchOSC, check out hexler.net!! Lots of documentation, a community forum... FAQ's etc
> 
> -Alex


Thanks Alex... very cool... even I could do that... well, probably... ok, maybe... 

any chance you'd let me use/buy your Leonid, Blakus, and Herring, templates?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Thanks Alex... very cool... even I could do that... well, probably... ok, maybe...
> 
> any chance you'd let me use/buy your Leonid, Blakus, and Herring, templates?



They come free with the product!! Check the documentation folder 
No need for extra $$$'s
-A


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 23, 2016)

Herring Clarinet is a really good and expressive instrument. The dynamic crossfading is extremely smooth and (to me) natural, thanks to the phase-aligned samples. I strongly recommend this library if you need an expressive clarinet.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 23, 2016)

Joe_D said:


> Herring Clarinet is a really good and expressive instrument. The dynamic crossfading is extremely smooth and (to me) natural, thanks to the phase-aligned samples. I strongly recommend this library if you need an expressive clarinet.


The demo's are amazing... I just ordered it about an hour ago. Just waiting for my order to process so can get my download link and give it a whirl...


----------



## Embertone (Nov 24, 2016)

*Thursday's Deal!

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (====&gt;LINK TO THE PROMO SITE HERE&lt;====)
*
We're sorry for the delay announcing Thursday's sale... Our *http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (Chang Erhu)* is 50% off for the day. Catch it if you can!







This *Chinese fiddle* is an expressive jewel in our collection. The sale is on for at least another 12 hours...

Also be sure to pick up the *GOBBLER*, the first-ever *VIRTUAL TURKEY CHOIR*! Performed shamelessly by the Embertone team, you can solo us out individually and have a good laugh at our expense.







Our BLACK FRIDAY sale tomorrow is a big one... stay tuned and have a nice/calm weekend 

Alex


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 24, 2016)

Looks like it's up! 40% 0ff Intimate Strings!

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 24, 2016)

As someone who has Friedlander and Blakus, would it be cheaper for me to buy Leonid and Fischer separately now while they're on sale, or to complete the bundle outside of sale time?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 24, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> As someone who has Friedlander and Blakus, would it be cheaper for me to buy Leonid and Fischer separately now while they're on sale, or to complete the bundle outside of sale time?



Cheaper now... Your typical discount to complete the bundle would be 25%. Through Monday it's 40%! Official Forum announcement coming soon. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Nov 25, 2016)

*ORANGE FRIDAY - Intimate Strings Discount!*
http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/2016-issolo-website-jpg.6674/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/5/5452-493d0a50d92e25a3e3be8923d9f79eff.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="2016 ISSolo - Website.jpg"
title="2016 ISSolo - Website.jpg"
width="300" height="94" />
</a>)

We saved the best for last - *http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (40% off our Intimate Strings Solo Series)*! (the bundle and individual instruments are all 40% off)

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/bundle-2-png.6675/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/5/5453-244093f5b8242a8647fb2e7fb7fa4f56.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="Bundle 2.png"
title="Bundle 2.png"
width="300" height="94" />
</a>)


The sale is on through the weekend and into Cyber Monday. Let us know if y ou have any questions!!

*CHANG ERHU - Last chance!
http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (<a href="https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/changerhu-png.6676/"
target="_blank">
<img src="https://vi-control.net/community/data/attachments/5/5454-fac4e3bd369d53a22285c65b13fe0524.jpg"
class="bbImage "
style=""
alt="ChangErhu.png"
title="ChangErhu.png"
width="300" height="94" />
</a>)*
Our *http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php (Chang Erhu)* is 50% off for a few more hours, so if you're interested... GRAB IT!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

It's so tough to miss that Solo Bass...but it will have to wait, I'm loaded up lol!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's so tough to miss that Solo Bass...but it will have to wait, I'm loaded up lol!



I understand... I wanted to buy a VR headset today and had to talk myself down... Do I really need virtual reality in my life right now? Nope. Maybe once I get a handle on just "R" I'll take on "VR" 

Keep in mind though - IMHO our bass is the best of the bunch ... At least it's my fav!

Happy Holidays!

-Alex


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Embertone said:


> I understand... I wanted to buy a VR headset today and had to talk myself down... Do I really need virtual reality in my life right now? Nope. Maybe once I get a handle on just "R" I'll take on "VR"
> 
> Keep in mind though - IMHO our bass is the best of the bunch ... At least it's my fav!
> 
> ...



ARGH! Alex, you're making this even harder!!!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 25, 2016)

WOW!!!! I only read about Blakus Cello. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> WOW!!!! I only read about Blakus Cello. Absolutely gorgeous.



The Blakus is amazing! Highly recommended.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't hesitate. Had to buy it.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 26, 2016)

Bought the Erhu, what a beauty! Thank you guys, I do lots of Asian music and have always avoided using virtual Erhus - not anymore!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 26, 2016)

Embertone is one of the handful of developers where, even if you have to miss this sale, the normal price of those instruments is still a winner. You can't lose either way.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 26, 2016)

I got the Leonid Bass, Blackus Cello, and Herring Clarinet... all three are magnificently done... I already have too many Solo Violins so I'm good here for now, still on the fence about the Viola though... not sure how much I'd use it... not that that matters much this week...


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 26, 2016)

Embertone said:


> I understand... I wanted to buy a VR headset today and had to talk myself down... Do I really need virtual reality in my life right now? Nope. Maybe once I get a handle on just "R" I'll take on "VR"


The Vive is 100€ off at the moment


----------



## Embertone (Nov 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I got the Leonid Bass, Blackus Cello, and Herring Clarinet... all three are magnificently done... I already have too many Solo Violins so I'm good here for now, still on the fence about the Viola though... not sure how much I'd use it... not that that matters much this week...


Viola ALWAYS loses out. Don't ignore our viola friends!

 -Alex


----------



## Embertone (Nov 26, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> The Vive is 100€ off at the moment


NOOOOOOOOOOOO although it is beautiful... hmmm


----------



## JC_ (Nov 26, 2016)

No idea how I missed the Erhu sale.. I think it's finally time to invest in a pair of glasses.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> I got the Leonid Bass, Blackus Cello, and Herring Clarinet... all three are magnificently done... I already have too many Solo Violins so I'm good here for now, still on the fence about the Viola though... not sure how much I'd use it... not that that matters much this week...
> 
> 
> Embertone said:
> ...



Argh... I just listened to the demo's... again... tried to resist... I'm WAY over budget... but alas I bought the Fischer Viola... that things sounds both delicate & fierce...

Hey Alex, now you can afford those VR glasses... right...?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised Arcane is free. I've spent money on horror libraries that don't even come close to the unique blend of horror elements that Arcane offers. Here's to hoping that Embertone will create a full blown horror library.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 26, 2016)

Finally I just bought the violin! (via best service, though)
Believe it or not, until now, I have used the Arcane free violin by transposing the notes when I need higher notes which Arcane doesn't cover! lol 

Thank you for your kind offer, Alex.


----------



## Ron Kords (Nov 26, 2016)

lp59burst said:


> Argh... I just listened to the demo's... again... tried to resist... I'm WAY over budget... but alas I bought the Fischer Viola... that things sounds both delicate & fierce...
> 
> Hey Alex, now you can afford those VR glasses... right...?


You won't regret getting the Viola  I bought the bundle a while back and using Viola more than anything. Breath control for dynamics and bite for vib - it literally makes me laugh sometimes!!


----------



## Vovique (Nov 27, 2016)

JC_ said:


> No idea how I missed the Erhu sale.. I think it's finally time to invest in a pair of glasses.


I almost missed it myself, and acted fast when saw "you still have a few hours to grab yesterday's Erhu deal" the next day))


----------



## Embertone (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello friends! Just a reminder that today is the LAST DAY to grab our Solo Strings at 40% off. We hope you had a great/safe/fun Black Friday weekend... Here's to a happy holiday season!!

http://www.embertone.com/orangefriday16.php







Love always,
*The Embertone Team*


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Super excited! I just bought Friedlaner Solo Violin by license transfer and PSYCHED to get the download links. I know it might take a day or two...still, YAY! Next up: Leonid Bass!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

Geez, now I know why so many people go cuckoo during BF/CM...this is hella fun!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm very excited to have received my Solo Violin today, but one major problem: I have installed and added the Friedlander to Kontakt, activated it...but when I press "browse", there's nothing. The gear icon is fine, showing the manuals and everything. But there's nothing under browse. I tried deleting and adding it again, trying the standalone, nothing is working. Please help!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 30, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm very excited to have received my Solo Violin today, but one major problem: I have installed and added the Friedlander to Kontakt, activated it...but when I press "browse", there's nothing. The gear icon is fine, showing the manuals and everything. But there's nothing under browse. I tried deleting and adding it again, trying the standalone, nothing is working. Please help!



Email us! support at embertone dot com


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Embertone said:


> Email us! support at embertone dot com



Wow, that was quick! I'll write now!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm impressed. If you people want to buy from a developer with lightning fast customer service, don't hesitate with these folks!


----------

